# Day 1 of trying to trap



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Put the trap out nice and early with some sardines mixed with her food, she was curious, but wouldn't go in. Then I put some of her hard food just inside the front of the trap and she did stop and eat some of that. Have to take the trap in after an hour, because of the bees and the flies. She sees them and won't ever go in. Will try it again at her supper time. Keep the prayers coming!
Sally


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*Day 2*

She went all the way into the trap, but didn't stand on the trip plate. Was encouraged to see that she went in anyway. Maybe tomorrow will be the day!
Sally


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

So close!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

She has been into the trap about 5 times, eats the treats leading up to the trip plate, then turns around and comes out. Will keep on trying!!!
Sally


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*Finally!*

We finally got her this morning, she's at the Vet's they already called, all tests for FIV, leukemia are negative. She will be home within an hour and a half. Thank you all for your support, and the knowledge that I gained from this site! Without your help, and support I'm not sure how this would have turned out. Now to get her used to inside, but at least she is safe!!!
Sally


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats! Boy, this brings back memories of when I finally trapped Josie. You'll have to keep us posted on how she adjusts to her new, safer, indoor life. Looking forward to updates and pictures!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Very, very emotional for me. I have fed her for a year, through snow, sleet, rain, wind, thunder, finally she is safe.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome, congratulations! I hope you two enjoy eachother.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Forgive me if you've already done this, but have you covered the trip plate? A little straw or a light cloth, etc.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I think that is how we finally did get her (next post), I covered the whole bottom of the trap with newspaper all the way up the trip plate, she finally went all the way in and is safe inside the house right now!!!!
Sally


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

That is fantastic news!!! After all the time and energy you have put into rescuing her you must be very happy and relieved that she is now safe and has a loving home.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

We are temendously relieved! - she is safe!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

So happy you finally caught her! Post pictures when you get the chance.


----------

